# [SOLVED] SBWatchDog.exe



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Hello, I'm running Windows 98SE,
I have a folder called SBUtils in the WINDOWS SYSTEM folder
This is what is in the folder:

SBWatchDog.exe
SBWebHost.exe
SBDun.dll
SBRepo.dll
SBWebCtl.dll
SBWebTools.dll
SBWinet.dll
CPS.dun
DPC.dun
DXJ.dun
EQT.dun
FEN.dun
FTE.dun
FTT.dun
INE.dun
UUN.dun
launch.gif
Launch.ico
sbwatchdog.ico
SBReg.pbk

Does anybody else have this folder? What is SBWatchDog.exe?
Is this folder safe to delete?


Thank you.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Its spyware...

Info from this link -

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm#S



> *SBWatchDog : *
> 
> Spyware utility installed by the manufacturers of some laptops (Sony) used to monitor browsing habits and send them back to whoever installed it - released by SoftBank. See here for more information


Download the two programs Spybot and Adaware, install both of them.

Click Here To Download Spybot

Click Here To Download Adaware

Also download the RefUpdate file for Ad-Aware and update the Adaware program.

Click Here To Download RefUpdate For Adaware


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank you for the info, I deleated the folder,
as far as spybot and adaware go, do you need to download both of them? don't they do the same thing? 
I downloaded the ref update to adaware, how do you install it? there is a file called reffile.awr .
and the link to spybot does not work.

Thanks for your help


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oops...

Link for Spybot - http://security.kolla.de

As far as the reffile.awr is concerned, you've to copy it to the folder where Adaware is installed. Generally its the C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Adaware...


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

thank you


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

SpyBot found a bunch of stuff, how do you know whats safe to delete?
one item was checked:
Internet Explorer: Data source object exploit (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\01004=W=3

is this safe to delete?

here are the other things found:

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Browser directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\BrowserDir=

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Last encoding directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\EncodingLastDir=

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Last encoding directory (Registry change)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\EncodingLastDir=

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Working directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\WorkingDir=

Internet Explorer: Download directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Download Directory=

Internet Explorer: Last used directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Save Directory=

Internet Explorer: Temporary internet files( (2 entries)) (Empty cache)

Internet Explorer: URL history #1( (2 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\TypedURLs

Log: Activity: OEWABLog.txt (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\OEWABLog.txt

Log: IE: brndlog.txt (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\brndlog.txt

Log: Install: Active Setup Log.txt (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\Active Setup Log.txt

Log: Install: Directx.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\Directx.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\wbemcore.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\wbemcore.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\winmgmt.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\winmgmt.log

MS Direct3D: Most recent application (Registry change)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Direct3D\MostRecentApplication\Name=

MS DirectDraw: Most recent application (Registry change)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectDraw\MostRecentApplication\Name=

MS Media Player: Recent open directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\Settings\OpenDir=

MS Media Player: Recent URL list( (1 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\RecentURLList

MS Paint: Recent file list( (4 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Paint\Recent File List

MS Wordpad: Recent file list( (3 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Wordpad\Recent File List

Windows Explorer: Computer search history #1( (2 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FindComputerMRU

Windows Explorer: Document search history( (11 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Doc Find Spec MRU

Windows Explorer: Program run history( (2 entries)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RunMRU

Windows Explorer: Stream history( (201 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StreamMRU

Windows Explorer: User Assistant history files( (3 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\UserAssist\{75048700-EF1F-11D0-9888-006097DEACF9}\Count

Windows Explorer: User Assistant history IE( (97 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\UserAssist\{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}\Count

Windows: Install locations( (6 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\InstallLocationsMRU

WinZip: Add files directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\gzAddDir=

WinZip: Default directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\zDefDir=

WinZip: Destination directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\gzExtractTo=

WinZip: Number of times run (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\rrs\Opened=

WinZip: Recent created file list( (15 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\filemenu


Thank you


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Delete all. 

All of that can be safely deleted.


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank you, and another question - is it a good thing to use windows update? my system is working pretty good. what gets installed in the update? do they install spyware?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Np.

About Windows Update...well its good to always download the _critical_ updates...the security ones...

AFAIK, no spyware from MS site...even if you download any Spybot will take care...

If you want to know more then check the below link -

About - Windows Update


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------

